# Where can a get a used .410 shotgun



## knightextreme (Nov 24, 2008)

Does anybody know where to get a used .410 at a reasonable price?


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

http://www.williamsgunsight.com/gunsights/807usedshotguns.htm

Try here

Good luck


----------



## knightextreme (Nov 24, 2008)

thank you


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

i seen in woods and water randys in bad axe has mossberg 500 pump 410 for 199 seems cheap to me


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Possibly Wessels..........in Warren.


----------



## ant1901 (May 12, 2007)

www.gunbroker.com Click shotguns then type in 410 there was like 7 pages


----------



## ramitupurs84 (Nov 9, 2008)

I think just about any local store will have them for sale.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

www.migunowners.org keep looking everyday...lots of good deals


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

i love my savage 410/22 combo but at $14 a box for shells it was replaced with my 20 ga this season


----------



## sneakboxer (Oct 28, 2006)

Try searching "kittery trading post". It is a huge hunting store in Maine. I have not bought anything online but when i was stationed there they always had cool used guns. I think there floor holds over 3,000 long guns alone. They deal with so many guns that thier prices are pretty good. Good luck with your new gun when you get it.


----------

